# Empty handed in Marshall County



## hongocongo (Apr 28, 2013)

Walked to some "for sure" spots today for early blacks betwixt the rain showers. Not a thing - not even any other kind of fungus. It all looks promising, but no go on the shrooms. Maybe these 30 degree nights are to blame?


----------

